
Show HN: Meet developers who can build an MVP in a few days - sahawneh
http://www.dusthq.com
======
PaulHoule
Those prices are insanely low. At that rate you'll get something minimal, but
not viable or a product.

~~~
sahawneh
Yes, and you will know whether you should spend a few more hundred dollars to
build the next iteration. MVP means different things to different people, but
founders should always build the absolute minimum they can in the beginning.

